# du or etisalat?



## uozer (Jan 17, 2011)

what would you guys recommend?

i am looking for good tv and good broadband, landline is not important.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you have an option? Most apartments you do not have a choice.


----------



## uozer (Jan 17, 2011)

well i just checked after posting the message and saw that du does not serve my tower.

i guess they are AD based.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The 'company' is assigned to the building thru a contract and that is who gets to service that apartment. I really think it is the same company they just sat it up to make it look like there is a choice to the rest of the world. There isnt.


----------

